# My Lady in Red



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I took this photo of Darcy today,thought it looked really nice.. ;D
I have just entered her in April photo of the month..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd love to see it in full color too!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like Darcy was meant to be a model.


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Darcy's such a looker!
It still amazes me how regal and well to do our dogs look 
When really there just big goofballs who love to live life with a little fun and hy jinx.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oops! That's not Dharma....... That's Darcy.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Edit :-[

Sorry still learning everyone's name :


----------

